# Forum Contacts & Links Estimating & Quoting  Wiki House - open source building platform.

## Sapienreno

Over to you: Open source housing - Sanctuary Magazine
Computer controlled materials cut for a home. Then it is installed within a week, with minimal tools. I wonder what the costs would be?

----------

